# Should I be charged for a lesson?



## luke4275 (Aug 3, 2013)

On Tuesday the weather was on and off chance of rain. My trainer and I decided to give it a try. She came out to the ranch and we talked for 30 minutes bec I wasnt happy about x y z.. then it drizzled. then the ranch hand had the tractor out and then I forgot what else. She did come out , not sure if she traveled 20 minutes or was close bye.. ( that changes) is she entitled to be paid when no lesson was given?


----------



## Sony (May 10, 2014)

Did your "talk about x y z" include anything about your horse or riding?

Whether or not it did, I'd pay for their time coming out. Who knows, she may give you some extra time on her next visit.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

How long are your lessons usually? Did you learn anything talking about "x y z?"


----------



## PrivatePilot (Dec 7, 2009)

luke4275 said:


> My trainer and I decided to give it a try. She came out to the ranch


IMHO, at that point, you owe her.

No different than calling any other professional and then deciding _after their arrival_ you don't need them anymore - most will charge for the visit nonetheless as you've consumed their time despite the fact you may not have accomplished what _you_ wanted.

I'd pay but then perhaps politely suggest/ask if some of the time could be made up in a future extended lesson.


----------



## Chicknshrimp (Oct 30, 2014)

Yeah unfortunately if she came out, especially since she spent time with you, you should pay her for it. Like said above she may feel bad that it wasn't a full lesson and make up the time at a later date.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

When in doubt I always reschedule. I don't want to waste my trainers time or my money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes, you owe her for the lesson.

Was whatever you were talking about related to riding, or your horse or something along those lines?

People ride in the rain all the time.

Why does it matter if the tractor was out? If your horse is afraid of the tractor, you and your trainer could have changed the focus of the lesson and made it about making your horse listen to you even if something scary is going on.

I think if you don't want to ride in the rain, or ride if you're upset, or ride if the tractor is out or whatever....if you don't want to ride, you need to contact your trainer and reschedule.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, you owe her. Ditto what the others have said, if you're unhappy or don't want to ride, reschedule.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I agree she should be paid.

Absolutely nothing you said was a valid reason for not riding.

Time is money.


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

It drizzled?

My lessons take place in a full downpour! as long as my trainer turns up then I pay her.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Yep, the trainer should be paid!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Did she charge you?


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

She came to you. Pay her.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

How much do you want to take lessons from her?

No money.....no honey.....


----------



## hyperkalemic4 (Dec 8, 2014)

She came to give you a lesson! You could have ridden in the rain and did not. YOu took up her time, Yes, you should pay her


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

If she came, you do owe her. if it were me and this happened, I would charge you for the lesson but I would extend your next few time wise to make up for the lost time.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Yes, I think you do. She came to your barn and spent her time. Regardless of whether or not you got anything out of the lesson, she was there. It would have been a different story if you said "let's ride!" And she then said "well I've been having lots of troubles at work..."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

